# Pip's first haircut



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Pip has had her first haircut & I'm so pleased with it. The groomer said she was really well behaved & no trouble which is a relief cos I thought she'd be really naughty. 

Here's a before photo


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

And after...


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

And another. I think her legs look really long in this one!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh she is such a pretty girl!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, Pip! You look gorgeous!  So silky and shiny.  I just ADORE your eyebrows, what a beautiful young lady you are.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

KGr said:


> And another. I think her legs look really long in this one!


It's a beautiful cut, really good job. I spy Pip's bed in the background...our boys have got the same one!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Pip looks great and I love her little eyebrows


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> It's a beautiful cut, really good job. I spy Pip's bed in the background...our boys have got the same one!


Ha yes we bought Pip this new bed in an attempt to stop her jumping up on the sofa. She just thinks its a big cuddly toy to play with & the cushion is barely ever actually in the bed & if it is she is hiding under it. 

Do your boys like them?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pip looks very, very sweet - I love her eyebrows and her white toes and tan socks, stunning pup!
Both my dogs have the same bed - I had to buy one for my collie because she kept squashing herself into Kiki's.
Kiki will sleep in hers if there is no knee available. However she has to pile all her toys in first... she also frequently yanks the cushion out and runs around with it 
The pic was taken a while ago and looking at it I now feel compelled to go and give the cushion and cover a wash


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Kirstie she looks lovely! You can really see her markings now ;0)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

KGr said:


> Ha yes we bought Pip this new bed in an attempt to stop her jumping up on the sofa. She just thinks its a big cuddly toy to play with & the cushion is barely ever actually in the bed & if it is she is hiding under it.
> 
> Do your boys like them?


We've only got one bed...they prefer to share anyway, so didn't see the point in buying two. They are the same, the cushion is often out, or they are under it! In fact, they tend to play in it as much as sleep in it, and it spends a lot of its time upside down, with one underneath, and one on top as they play rough n tumble! 

Having seen the lovely photo of Kiki in hers, theirs too needs a darn good wash!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Pip looks very, very sweet - I love her eyebrows and her white toes and tan socks, stunning pup!
> Both my dogs have the same bed - I had to buy one for my collie because she kept squashing herself into Kiki's.
> Kiki will sleep in hers if there is no knee available. However she has to pile all her toys in first... she also frequently yanks the cushion out and runs around with it
> The pic was taken a while ago and looking at it I now feel compelled to go and give the cushion and cover a wash


Kiki looks so chilled in her bed & love how she has collected all her toys up. Here is Pip in her fav sleeping position. How can this be comfortable?!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh isnt Pip just delicious!! 

I love her colouring so much...must say the Black and Tan especially with the added blonde really is stunning...love her.

Lovely groom too although I like her before as well...just like her ALL ways basically 

A glad your first experience at the groomers was a positive one 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks beautiful, her markings are lovely, yes Dudley had that bed too, trashed it before he grew out of it, used to bite it and throw it around before finally 'conquering' it and laying on it! the cushion lasted a lot longer, used to carry it around then lay down with his head on it, so cute. Then in the evenings it became his 'humpy cushion' for a while before the chop!! was very sad when one day he decided he didn't need it any more and tore the stuffing out of it. Hope the rest of you have such fond memories of their beds!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful colour and markings on pip, looks lovely after the cut - although I must admit I do adore the long scruffy look x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

I have to admit I am missing Pip's scruffy face but it is nice to be able to see her eyes & so much easier drying her after the damp walk she's had over last couple of days.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beautiful cut. Pip's beautiful eyes are so big!


----------

